# My dog wont come back to me!



## Ashleys (Jun 3, 2008)

When i take my dog for a walk and let her off the lead she wont come back if there is another dog about. Instead she will follow it. I've tried toys, treats. Nothing will work. Has anyone got any ideas???


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

try to train your dog first around your house.. and slowly bring her outside..


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

myself i would'nt allow a dog off a lead unless i knew it would come back when i called.
my 2 poodles won't come back when called either,but i now use a retractable
lead.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Have your dog on a long lone when you go out or retractable lead , something that will give an ellemant of freedom but ultimatly your in controll . Walk as normal on the lead long and when the dog comes to the end of the lead lenght stop and when it looks round call it even crouch down and hold out your arms excitedly , you have to make your dog think your more excitting than what ever else may be in the park , when he comes back reward him ,walk a bit more and repeat the first stage , let him take the lead long , stand still call him , he will soon get it but reward good behaviour ignor bad, so if it takes him a while to come dont shout at him when he does eventually come over just carry on walking , reward him when he comes with no hessitation , What type of dog is it , cos some just arnt that good at recall .


----------



## lucy barker (May 21, 2008)

i tried the above with my dog and it kinda worked but in the end i found out if i shouted her then when i got her attention i just ran in the opposite direction and she chased after me then, lol sounds knackering but it worked for me.


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

this kind of happens with zac when we let him off we make sure there isnt any dogs around(unless we know them) and let him off but if there is and we dont know i have to put him back on the lead just till we get pass them and let him back off


----------



## Ashleys (Jun 3, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Have your dog on a long lone when you go out or retractable lead , something that will give an ellemant of freedom but ultimatly your in controll . Walk as normal on the lead long and when the dog comes to the end of the lead lenght stop and when it looks round call it even crouch down and hold out your arms excitedly , you have to make your dog think your more excitting than what ever else may be in the park , when he comes back reward him ,walk a bit more and repeat the first stage , let him take the lead long , stand still call him , he will soon get it but reward good behaviour ignor bad, so if it takes him a while to come dont shout at him when he does eventually come over just carry on walking , reward him when he comes with no hessitation , What type of dog is it , cos some just arnt that good at recall .


She's a boxer bitch, I don't know if they do have good recall. To be fair she is quite good when we're walking on our own, its when she see's someone else or especially another dog then she just ignores us.

She's a good dog and wouldn't hurt a fly, part of the reason that we want her to come back is because she will happily run head first into a dog that could be aggressive (for this reason we do try to get her on a lead if we see a dog before she does).

In the house she'll come when we call her, will sit when we tell her to, shake a paw, etc. and we can put her dinner out and she will sit and wait patiently until she is told she can have it. So she's capable, just a bit of a pain in the bum when off the lead, which we DO want her to be able to do as its nice to watch her bounding off into the grass and really stretching her legs.

Giving her treats when we're out is a no go, she's just really not interested in taking anything from us. Neither is using toys, she (like most dogs) goes crazy at a squeaky toy, but she's not in the slightest bit phazed when she's out.

We hope that she calms down when we get another dog, hopefully she'll be more accustomed to another dogs permenant company and wont feel the need to go and see every dog out there.


----------



## azz0r (Jun 7, 2008)

Be more interesting!

Otherwise you come off as the parent dragging her away from new friends.

I usually have a toy in my hand and make a high vocal noise to shout her and wave the toy about if that fails.


----------



## FEB (Jun 9, 2008)

Have you tried whistle training ?
I use a high pitched hockey whistle & it works. 
Start training in & around the house. Call with the whistle for food - treats etc.. Gradually introduce on your walks with a small reward if the dog's response is good.
Good luck !


----------



## sammi_3664_uk (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi I have the same problem! & same dog lol. she's 9 months old and she's the best, does everything at home and when walked alone but another person or dog.... nothing distracts her! treats, toys, whistle, me running the other way shouting nothing! very annoying as she runs after joggers i get a little worried when she goes out of sight in case they run towards the road. I'm guessing as she's the only dog we have and she dosen't meet loads of dogs, i have recently been taking her training and they do social classes so fingers crossed over time she'll get use to dogs and think there not all that exciting after all and calm down a bit with age as well. But i know exactly what your going through and i wish you all the best please let me know if you get another dog and wht happens i may have to try and convince my boyfriend to get another lol


----------



## daniellechua (Jan 17, 2008)

You mean when you impose the COME command it stil not working?

This might be happened because you misuse your COME command and your dog misinterprets the COME command too! You might be accidentally using the COME command for something that he doesn't really enjoy. Let say, your dog does not enjoy bathing. So, do not use the COME command when you want to bath him. When you use the COME command during his bathing session he will start to associate the COME command with negative experience which he dislike. So whenever you say the COME command, he will misinterpret and refuse to do so!

But there are times where your COME command is being ignored because there are much more interesting things that attract your dog. E.g chasing the opposite sex dog. (This will not happened to neuter or spay dog). Dogs will not COME over when you are calling him if he felt you are not dominant!

Almost all dogs can be temporarily distracted by something exciting, you can enforce your COME command by attracting your dog attention by calling him name energetic and enthusiastically. Do not forget to give him verbal praise when he is able to follow your command! This is very important as dogs enjoy doing things that pleased his master.

DanielleChua
PET SUPPLY REVIEWS


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

when do u actually know that ur dog is ready to be let off the lead? 
Mine do come when i call them in the garden, but when they start play fighting then they dont always react.

I am a bit scared to try out and let them off lead incease they take off and i will not see them again


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Ashleys said:


> She's a boxer bitch, I don't know if they do have good recall. To be fair she is quite good when we're walking on our own, its when she see's someone else or especially another dog then she just ignores us.
> 
> She's a good dog and wouldn't hurt a fly, part of the reason that we want her to come back is because she will happily run head first into a dog that could be aggressive (for this reason we do try to get her on a lead if we see a dog before she does).
> 
> ...


Hi,

You might find this thread interesting:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/13016-best-way-teach-recall.html

You say treats don't work, which does create a slight problem  What sort of treats have you tried using so far?


----------



## sarah.clrk (Apr 1, 2009)

My dog use to do the same thing,
to teach her to come when called i worked with her about every other day for a few weeks.
I would tell her to sit and stay then slowly back up, i would say "come here" and make a fuss. When she came over i'd give her a treat. each time i went back farther and farther away.
when she was good at that I took her outside on a leash. I let her wander around some and then say "come here" when she came I'd give her a treat.

Now I can take her to the park and have no problems whatsoever.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

This is what I did - removed all toys from play at home.
So when we went out the toy was really exciting for him, also stopped giving him his fav treat in the house and saved it for walks only.
Put a long line on him about 30ft and let it trail on the floor.
Called him with treats and toy, if he didn't come back stand on the long line so he can't go any further and encourage him in. 
When he came back I would put on his lead, treat him and play with his toy then let him off lead again.
Now come means something fun, not every time I call him does it mean the end of the walk.
Now we have toys at home but his favorite - tennis balls - is kept just for walking.
Good luck - Zipper was great at recall, hit 7 months and I had to start all over again.


----------



## kdlang (Mar 20, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Good luck - Zipper was great at recall, hit 7 months and I had to start all over again.


Thats good to hear. Bertie is 8 months and when I took him out on Monday, his usually reliable recall was non existent. I ended up putting him back on the lead as the trail I was on has quite a few horses and cyclists using it as well as dogs and joggers. I thought it was something I had done to ruin it. Much happier to hear that i'm not the only one to have to go back to basics.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

i use a clicker on eva n some puppy coaches which are only used on walkies. & say come. its not happened over night but i would say i am deffo winning! oh n a sqeeky? ball in my pocket as a back up ! if she doesnt hear the cLick!!! she sure hears the sqeek n comes running! x


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> myself i would'nt allow a dog off a lead unless i knew it would come back when i called.
> my 2 poodles won't come back when called either,but i now use a retractable
> lead.


I'd best not let Mika off lead then! LOL


----------



## pip5869 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi I am having similar problems I have a 7 month Irish setter and I have just spent 2 hours trying to catch the damn dog (I am being to be polite as I really want to swear!!) Myself and my husband took her for a walk on the old airfield we have near home.
Disaster she took minutes after arriving and wouldn't come back miles and miles I have walked. We have spent the last month or so taking her out not in such a large area and rewarding her when she comes back to the whistle. Well this time it didn't work. She saw a bird then another bird and then a rabbit. She knew we were not pleased as she wouldn't come near us even with food. This is not the first time she has done this. I had to ring a friend with another dog to come and give us a helping hand. She loves to play with other dogs so by this time I was getting desperate!! 
I am so upset with her she is shut in the utility room in her bed. I just don't know what to do. She needs the freedom to be able to run as she is a large breed but I just can't risk letting her of the lead again. She has only just started to run away like this as I have been walking her of the lead since she had her last injection.
Anyone got any ideas as we are destined to be walking her on the lead forever.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

dogpositivetraining said:


> Hi,
> 
> You might find this thread interesting:
> 
> ...


Treats should work a lot better if the dog is _really_ hungry when you go out and knows you have a pocketful of food!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

pip5869 said:


> Hi I am having similar problems I have a 7 month Irish setter and I have just spent 2 hours trying to catch the damn dog (I am being to be polite as I really want to swear!!) Myself and my husband took her for a walk on the old airfield we have near home.
> Disaster she took minutes after arriving and wouldn't come back miles and miles I have walked. We have spent the last month or so taking her out not in such a large area and rewarding her when she comes back to the whistle. Well this time it didn't work. She saw a bird then another bird and then a rabbit. She knew we were not pleased as she wouldn't come near us even with food. This is not the first time she has done this. I had to ring a friend with another dog to come and give us a helping hand. She loves to play with other dogs so by this time I was getting desperate!!
> I am so upset with her she is shut in the utility room in her bed. I just don't know what to do. She needs the freedom to be able to run as she is a large breed but I just can't risk letting her of the lead again. She has only just started to run away like this as I have been walking her of the lead since she had her last injection.
> Anyone got any ideas as we are destined to be walking her on the lead forever.


Let her out! I know how upset you are. I had something similar happen a few years back and my dog ended up shut in the bathroom, I was so angry and miserable over it. What you don't want to do is build mistrust with your dog. Even tho' it sticks in the throat, be nice to her and get things back to normal. Get a long line, do loads of recall training and things will get better.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted by pip5869 View Post
> Hi I am having similar problems I have a 7 month Irish setter and I have just spent 2 hours trying to catch the damn dog (I am being to be polite as I really want to swear!!) Myself and my husband took her for a walk on the old airfield we have near home.


At 7 months the teenage months have just kicked in.
It will appear she has forgotten nearly everything you have taught her and she will be even more stubborn than ever before.
Don't give up, go back to basics and you will get there, 2 steps forward and 1 step back.
Zipper was a nightmare at this age but his recall is now 95%. Lilly is 14 months and is getting there still only 85% but both are still work in progress


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

i thought eva was geting there with a clicker my 9yr old dog got it straight away !!!!! eva with soo many distractions has tacken a little longer!!! so if she has a deaf moment lol !! i sqeek a toy in my pocket n that works !!dont give up  x


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

My 10 month old poodle's recall seems to get worse every time we go out.   If he sees a bike and I call him, he'll come back.....if he sees a stray tissue and I call him, he'll come back (with the tissue though!).....if he sees a person and I call him, he'll come back.....but if he sees a dog, nothing will entice him back to me. I'm really not enjoying our walks. I am constantly on guard, looking around me, checking for potential 'hazaards'. If I see an on-lead dog, I will put Oscar back on the lead. Today, he approached 2 off-lead dogs and their owner called them and asked me to call Oscar, so I did and he ignored me. I calmly walked over, clipped the lead on him and walked off. Fortunately, he wasn't actually that close to them. Apparently, they are dog agressive, so it could have been a bad situation. It's really hard not to get cross when he doesn't come back. I don't know what else to do. When he was at puppy school, he ignored all the other dogs and ran straight back to me. He was the only one who could do it at such a young age. I hope he's just going through a bad patch because he used to play nicely with dogs and happily trot back to me


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Jack_russel_lover said:


> Just before dawn Arcturus winks ruddily from above the cemetery on the low hillock, and Coma Berenices shimmers weirdly afar off in the mysterious east; but still the Pole Star leers down from the same place in the black vault, winking hideously like an insane watching eye which strives to convey some strange message, yet recalls nothing save that it once had a message to convey. Sometimes, when it is cloudy, I can sleep.


God you REALLY are bored.


----------



## pip5869 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi had a good look at the thread you suggested and have got some good pointers from it. Going right back to basics with her putting her on a long line. 

Her manners aren't great either especially with the kids. Too overly playful with them.
I thought I would be able to manage a red setter as my parents breed them for a while when I was young. Have had Labs for the last 17 years no problems with training at all.
My setter has selective hearing and yes she is going through the kevin the teenage stage at the moment. I love her to bits she is affectionate and adorable but definately more of a challenge, too intelligent for her own good I feel.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

pip5869 said:


> My setter has selective hearing and yes she is going through the kevin the teenage stage at the moment. I love her to bits she is affectionate and adorable but definately more of a challenge, too intelligent for her own good I feel.


How old is she? Sorry if you've already said.  My poodle is intelligent and he knows how to do things but seems to do completely the opposite. :skep:


----------



## The Dog Master (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi there , 
I know this can be such a frustrating doggie trait , but dogs can be naturally curious .
I have always said the two most important commands anyone can teach there dog is down and recall .
Recall is obviously important as if your dog was to run or chase something , it could run into heavy traffic , two of my very much loved clients have passed on to doggie heaven this way.which is very sad as they were good dogs.

Also it can prevent your dog from getting hurt if a rather more aggressive dogs wished to start an argument.
Down id also important if recall fails a quick down when your dog is in a safe place does wonders.
Have you tried recall in your garden in safe enclosed environment stand at one end and call your dog , give treat when your dog comes , try finding a treat they love , i always think tripe and gravy bones are great. You must make it fun , put some real excitement in your voice when calling wave do anything to get your dogs attention , when you have it and he/she comes give treat.
You can build this up to a good game of hide and seek . Hide call your dog and when they find you reward , this is a great way of getting the family involved.
Hope this helps . If you need more advice why not join our face book group found here 
Log in | Facebook

Have a great day enjoy your dog The Dog Master Lets Go Walkies


----------



## pip5869 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Sophie X
My red setter is now 7 months old, was doing quite well with training. Always had a bit of a problem with her manners especially with the kids runs riot over them.
She is getting better but is taking time. It's as if she has forgotten everything i have taught her.
I am now going to take her to training as thought i was capable of doing it myself!!! how wrong i was.
I have looked a quite a few threads and it seems to be quite a common occurance at this age.
She has more attitude though than my 16 year old daughter!!!
I'll let you all know how training goes and me going back to basics with the long lining.

Wish me luck.

Pippa


----------

